# Online-Petition gegen drohendes Bikeverbot in hessischen Wäldern!



## MissQuax (4. Juli 2012)

*Leute, es ist wirklich wichtig, daß sich ALLE an der Online-Petition beteiligen - so was könnte sonst Schule machen! 

Oder legt ihr für eure Waldbesitzer, Förster, Jäger und Politiker die Hand ins Feuer, daß die nicht dann irgendwann in die gleiche Kerbe hauen?

Wehret den Anfängen!

BITTE macht alle mit - es tut nicht weh und kostet euch nichts (außer ein paar Klicks und 2 Minuten eurer Zeit). Aber es hilft!*

.

*Bitte hier unterschreiben*: Online Petition gegen Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern!

.


----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

Aktueller Zwischenstand: *Schon weit über 21.000 Stimmen bei der Online-Petition! 

Wer noch nicht dabei ist: bitte unbedingt auch noch unterzeichnen und den Link verbreiten (Familie, Freunde, Arbeitskollegen) - es wird jede Stimme gebraucht!

Gemeinsam sind wir stark und haben eine Chance, diesen Irrsinn zu verhindern!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

